# Stitch-like pain in left side



## emyandpotato

I have had for the past half an hour or so a really sharp stabbing pain all down my bump on the left side and it's like having a stitch but a billion times worse. It hurts when I move or try and stretch my stomach muscles. I googled it and it says it could be pre-eclampsia (pretty sure it isn't as my blood pressure is really low and have no other symptoms) or placental abruption. I am worried it might be the latter as I was nudging baby gently to get them to move out of the breech position and now am worried I did some harm. Really upset and scared, does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## MMonroe8

Honestly, especially if it's the left side, it could be your colon! Baby has shoved everything out of the way...it might be gas or something else. Maybe it will get better after your next BM? :)


----------



## DMG83

hi i hope you don't mind me popping in from 2nd tri :blush: i had emergency appt at EAU on tues and whilst going through the million questions for fluid loss i mentioned i've been having stitches on both sides every day for about a week and also been getting trapped wind every morning which is so painful i can barely move in the mornings :cry: and they said it can either be ligament pain (especially if it comes on when moving around a lot) or from your insides being squished :nope: they did lots of tests and i was scanned and everything was ok, so hopefully it's something similar for you. I'll be mentioning it to mw again at 24wks as it's getting more frequent but i also noticed my stomach has grown a lot in the past week so i'm sure it's linked for me :shrug: :flower:


----------



## Jellybean0k

I have a sharp stabbing pain every morning, on my left, when i wake up and cannot get up or move until I fart :blush:

It may be worthwhile getting it checked, but it does sound like wind


----------



## SiberianLover

Don't google stuff! It only makes you think of the worse case scenarios! I have gotten sharp stitches and usually on my left side nearly the whole third tri. I was told it was ligament pain and just your body getting things moved around. Don't fret....it's probably nothing!!


----------



## krisnjay

I also have had this problem. At times it would be so bad that I would be forced to lay on my side and I would be buckled over in pain. I spoke with my doctor and they did all the tests for preeclampsia and they all turned out ok. He said it was ligament pain. Some people just get them really bad.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I posted this he other day :) it started on my left side and now I'm getting them on my right side! It's soooo painful! :( I'm gonna ask my midwife tomorrow and see if she knows and then I'll let you know what she said? But people have said it's muscles stretching


----------



## Destiny08

I've had them both on the left side, and on my upper right side. I've discovered that sitting up straighter and pressing it helps on the right side, so i assume that's Cara's foot lol just getting caught under my ribs or something 
but for the left side, i've found its been wind  it can get very painful though!
I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but if you're scared, I'd call the MW just to be sure :)
:hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you all so much :flower: Sorry for the late reply it got so bad that OH sent me to bed to relax a bit to see if it made it better and I just fell asleep. Pain is gone now so it can't have been anything serious I don't think.


----------



## Jellybean0k

So glad you're all better now xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hey I've just come over from second tri as I saw this thread! (although not long til I'm offically here! Yay!) 

Anyway I've had on 2 separate occasions a stitch like pain at the top right hand side of my bump! It almost feels like a cross between a stitch and a trapped nerve/baby digging her feet under my ribs. It feels like I need to rub the area to soothe the pain or release the trapped nerve. It only lasts for a short while then just stops but it hurts to move to much when it does happen. 

Does this sound familiar?


----------



## DMG83

that's similar to what i was getting too :flower: (a fellow intruder from 2nd tri! :tease:) sometimes it would last longer, sometimes just a short while, sometimes i could tell it was trapped wind then others i guessed it was the ligament pain the mw explained.. apparently it's all totally normal, bloody annoying though!! :dohh:


----------

